# Polish Aviation Museum - Feb 2016



## MilitaryAttractions (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
 2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Apr 4, 2017)

Looks great, thanks very much.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 4, 2017)

sweet shots


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice man...


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 20, 2017)

Excellent to see. A terrific collection of aircraft. Well worth making the trip to Poland to see. Of course, the MLP is in the city that is closest to Poland's most visited historic attraction, notoriously known as Auschwitz.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

